# Sigelei 213 / Pioneer IPv6 or similar



## Rusty (13/6/16)

Good Day Guys.
Im in the process of looking for a mod .
the 2 mentioned above are what i desire .
My main reasons for this is . . . . being durable, together with the power and being able to
comfortably fit a 25mm tank on it .

Iv had a 100w istick and just sold it as i found it too big.
What are you thoughts on the above mention MODS or Do you have any recommendations in mind around the same size with a minimum power of about 70w .


----------



## Petrus (13/6/16)

I got a 213 and a Cuboid and must admit I will most definitely buy another 213. Perfect in every way.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Yip, I was between the exact 2 mods and decided on the Sig. I haven't looked back and as @Petrus said, I'll buy another one. In fact, I'm actually saving for another one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rusty (13/6/16)

I love the 213 .
ITs just quite pricy .

Can it be picked up below R1700 ?


----------



## Petrus (13/6/16)

Rusty said:


> I love the 213 .
> ITs just quite pricy .
> 
> Can it be picked up below R1700 ?


You just missed a good deal from @SAVapeGear . The only way you can pick up a good deal is maybe a Daily Deal from @Sir Vape


----------



## Petrus (13/6/16)

Petrus said:


> You just missed a good deal from @SAVapeGear . The only way you can pick up a good deal is maybe a Daily Deal from @Sir Vape


Yes the price is a bit steep, but the moment you feel the quality you will understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (13/6/16)

Shout out if you hear a good deal ! That 213 
is really Vape Porn !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Rusty said:


> Shout out if you hear a good deal ! That 213
> is really Vape Porn !



Agreed.

And likewise, if you stumble upon a deal, please post here, I'd love to get my hands on another one...

Cheers mate


----------



## Rusty (13/6/16)

The 213 Fuchai will be available soon . only diff is that its not in Carbon Fibre . Should be about R400 less


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Rusty said:


> The 213 Fuchai will be available soon . only diff is that its not in Carbon Fibre . Should be about R400 less



The Fuchai 200W was a disaster, but Sigelei have redeemed themselves with the 213. The moment I see that F word I get scared...

Are you sure they've got the same chip in the Fuchai as the normal 213?

Here's what they say on their site:

http://www.sigelei.com/goods.php?id=669

They don't specify if it's the same chip, which fuels my paranoia/skepticism even further. 

Anyone else know with certainty if the chip is legit?


----------



## Franky (13/6/16)

theyettie said:


> The Fuchai 200W was a disaster, but Sigelei have redeemed themselves with the 213. The moment I see that F word I get scared...
> 
> Are you sure they've got the same chip in the Fuchai as the normal 213?
> 
> ...


Why do you say the Fuchai was a disaster?


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Franky said:


> Why do you say the Fuchai was a disaster?



Lots and lots of issues, this is the first few hits on google:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/3vhbnr/sigelei_fuchai_200w_tc_problem/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/40bjtw/sigelei_fuchai_200w_button_issue/
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...6z2/sigelei_fuchai_took_a_turn_for_the_worst/

If you scratch around, you'll find a crap load more.

With the reputation Sigelei has, even minor issues dented their great track and consumer confidence. I think they're taking back their market share with the 213. Maybe they've learnt their lesson and the Fuchai 213 will be great. Who knows


----------



## blujeenz (13/6/16)

Rusty said:


> The 213 Fuchai will be available soon . only diff is that its not in Carbon Fibre . Should be about R400 less


It also has centigrade TC not fahrenheit, centigrade has a larger step value therefore not as accurate as fahrenheit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (13/6/16)

theyettie said:


> The Fuchai 200W was a disaster, but Sigelei have redeemed themselves with the 213. The moment I see that F word I get scared...
> 
> Are you sure they've got the same chip in the Fuchai as the normal 213?
> 
> ...



The Sig 213 has a newly designed high-tech chipset (SGL1605V1.5) that adds multiple superior functions on the Sig 213 that the Fuchai 213 does not offer.


----------



## Mac75 (13/6/16)

Sigelei 213 Seemingly a 160W Device.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=24489&share_fid=74789&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Sigelei 213 Seemingly a 160W Device.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Sigelei-213-Seemingly-a-160W-Device..24489/&share_tid=24489&share_fid=74789&share_type=t
> 
> ...



Haven't had a chance to check this out, but this won't be a game changer for me. I rarely use more than 120W. The build quality, aesthetics and what it actually can do has won me over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Spydro said:


> The Sig 213 has a newly designed high-tech chipset (SGL1605V1.5) that adds multiple superior functions on the Sig 213 that the Fuchai 213 does not offer.



Thanks Spydro, so this mod will be in line with the (tarnished) Fuchai reputation...

You see @Rusty, I would stay away from this. Get the normal 213. As I said, it's a great mod and by far my favourite at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (13/6/16)

Will just leave this here..


----------



## Mac75 (13/6/16)

And this




Now with its new owner @Stephen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/6/16)




----------



## Stephen (13/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> And this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been using it all of today..... Granted only in power mode, great quality and form factor. Looks wise this is the classiest looking mod on the market. 

The well documented issues are a concern but it hasn't affected my vape experience, I don't plan on vaping at 155 watts, let alone 213 watts. Regarding the TC and whether it does or doesn't work well there's other reviewers who seem to have worked out the idiosyncrasies and got it to do what you expect from TC. Hopefully I'll be able to get it to work for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/6/16)

The 213 is the way to go. 

Small dual battery device with unbelievable battery life. Iv gone 2 days before my batteries were flat enough to charge. Not sure about the pioneer. I also only run in power mode so not sure about the TC mode.


----------



## Spydro (13/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Thanks Spydro, so this mod will be in line with the (tarnished) Fuchai reputation...
> 
> You see @Rusty, I would stay away from this. Get the normal 213. As I said, it's a great mod and by far my favourite at this stage.



I have no idea if the same chipset is in both models or not, just that the Sig 213 offers more from the chip. I see the Fuchai 213 as a less expensive to produce model, and that usually equates to some lessor quality features. Sigelei missed the boat some though by not making the 213 firmware up gradable. Even so I am looking forward to trying out the Sig213 due here sometime this week that I plan to run an Avo24 and maybe a Petri V2 on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky (14/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Lots and lots of issues, this is the first few hits on google:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/3vhbnr/sigelei_fuchai_200w_tc_problem/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Vaping/comments/40bjtw/sigelei_fuchai_200w_button_issue/
> ...


I dropped my Fuchai in a jacuzzi on my first day of leave and it magically came to life 3 days later. Doubt any other mod that isn't Sigelei could survive that...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

